# So addicting!



## Brain M (Jun 17, 2016)

Okay I just started stabilizing my own wood and all I can say is! CRAP... I need by in bulk. I'm on my 3rd pot of stabilizing and I already need some more cactus juice! It's this way because I lack self control and have already mixed two different colors! I'm trying maple and violet now. 

The first thing I have to say to anyone looking to get into this is by the biggest vaccum pot you can. I went with the 3 gallon setup from best value vacs and I should have went with the 5 gallon for the extra few dollars.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 17, 2016)

Looks like a cool purple color you got going... Looking forward to seeing the finish product.


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2016)

Well, show us some of your results! Tony


----------



## Brain M (Jun 17, 2016)

Here's the first two batches. Im going to cut them in half tomorrow and I'll take some more pics


----------



## GRLFigured (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey Brian, where in IL are you located? I've started to do the same thing! I can't keep up with all the wood blanks I'm getting. I've filled my 5 gallon tank with 1/4 cactus juice so I can stabilize up to 6 big blanks and over 10 small blanks at a time. I can hook you up with material! Let me know

Reeve

www.instagram.com/LandLhardwoods


----------



## Brain M (Jul 21, 2016)

GRLFigured- thanks. Forgive me but I am now brand new to Instagram.

I live in Harvard IL on McHenry County. Where are you located?


----------

